# Need some help - Salmon



## DGaddie (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi guys,

Smoking a 2 pound piece of salmon for dinner.  Couple of questions...

Should I put water pan in?
Ballpark time estimate to cool?

Using a masterbuilt propane with my Amazen tube

Thinking smoker temp around 140-150 and nudge up.

Open to suggestions or tips.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Braz (Apr 6, 2019)

Did you brine the salmon and then let it form a pelicle? I think I'd start the smoker temp a little higher and take the salmon to no more than 140 internal temp. If you do a search here for smoked salmon you'll come up with a bunch of threads with good advice. Water pan is your call but I never use one.


----------



## DGaddie (Apr 6, 2019)

I did brine and pelicle.

I’ll look some more.

Thanks


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 6, 2019)

I keep mine about 180, but I don't make it for dinner. I eat it cold. As far as cooling, that depends on your preference. If it's dinner salmon, a few mins would do it. I personally cool it to room temp and then throw in paper lunch bags in the fridge for several days, changing the bags out as needed. This gives them a much more firm texture that I prefer


----------

